# 1970 datsun pickup



## datsun88 (Feb 19, 2007)

found 1970 pickup for sale for 500.00 with a little rust on bed lady says it have not heard it yet or drove it like to know what you think about it


----------



## lancekilgore (Feb 5, 2007)

how about a pic of it. so does it run or not? If the body is straight could be a good deal. how is the interior.


----------



## datsun88 (Feb 19, 2007)

lady says that it runs good looks like the drivers door has been folded back on to the the fender a bit the seat needs to be recovered missing driver door panel dash is cracked has broken window crank and missing a couple knobs going to talk to the owner today


----------



## lancekilgore (Feb 5, 2007)

if that is all then it would be a good deal. especially if it runs.


----------



## datsun88 (Feb 19, 2007)

got the truck for 450 and drove it home will try to get pics soon know of any were i can get parts for it


----------

